

Ask HN: if you could only read one book, which would it be? - keiferski

Pre-modern age, reading was a very narrow, deep activity. Books were rare, and a lucky person owned one, maybe two. These days, information is cheap, and most people only read a book once. I personally have a Kindle with hundreds of books on it, most of which I won't read again.<p>So, if you had to pick <i>one</i> book to read hundreds of times, to know word-for-word from front-to-back, what would it be?
======
javiernanni
If I was lucky enough to own two, those would be:

1.Atlas Shrugged, by Ayn Rand [http://www.amazon.com/Atlas-Shrugged-
Centennial-Edition-eboo...](http://www.amazon.com/Atlas-Shrugged-Centennial-
Edition-ebook/dp/B003V8B5XO/)

2.The Tibetan Book of Living and Dying [http://www.amazon.com/Tibetan-Book-
Living-Dying-ebook/dp/B00...](http://www.amazon.com/Tibetan-Book-Living-Dying-
ebook/dp/B000FC147G/)

------
Floopsy
The Millionaire Next Door: The Surprising Secrets of America's Wealthy by
Thomas Stanley [http://www.amazon.com/The-Millionaire-Next-Door-
Surprising/d...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Millionaire-Next-Door-
Surprising/dp/1589795474/?_encoding=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&keywords=the%20millionaire%20next%20door&linkCode=ur2&qid=1349136675&sr=8-1&tag=myfavoritemer-20)

~~~
keiferski
Thanks for the suggestion, but you should post the full link (not a url
shortener). It's just a HN-etiquette thing.

~~~
Floopsy
Sure - No problem. Link updated; Thanks for the heads up.

------
halbermensch
Why, that would have to be the very book I'm reading right now, in the moment,
as we speak:

[https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_Aufzeichnungen_des_Malte_L...](https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_Aufzeichnungen_des_Malte_Laurids_Brigge)

------
404error
Chariots of the Gods? Unsolved Mysteries of the Past

by: Erich von Däniken

[http://www.amazon.com/Chariots-Gods-Unsolved-Mysteries-
Past/...](http://www.amazon.com/Chariots-Gods-Unsolved-Mysteries-
Past/dp/0425166805)

